# Fsw 2014 - credit card compromised hence bank canceling card sent in application



## uk2411 (May 22, 2014)

I sent FSW 2014 application in 2174 NOC. 2 days back I got notification from my bank that they are sending new credit card due to fraudulent transactions and are going to cancel the old credit card which I had sent it in my application. What should I do now ? Will my packet be returned. I can post new Fee payments form , but will CIC consider it.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Has CIC processed your credit card payment? You should be able to tell by checking your CC account online. If not then you should contact them and explain, giving then your new CC number.


----------



## uk2411 (May 22, 2014)

Auld Yin said:


> Has CIC processed your credit card payment? You should be able to tell by checking your CC account online. If not then you should contact them and explain, giving then your new CC number.


Thanks for your reply. They have not charged my credit card yet. How do I contact them ? The number I tried from usa didn't go through as it is from Canada toll free only


----------



## uk2411 (May 22, 2014)

Any suggestions / experiences anyone


----------



## ehsanm (Mar 12, 2014)

uk2411 said:


> Any suggestions / experiences anyone


If you have friends or relative in Canada 

They can create a bank draft and with your application reference information deliver to Nova Scotia Canada.

Else 

I feel you create your application again with duplicate WES/IELTS and copies of your other information documents

send the whole application


----------

